# طريقة صناعة الشمع الصناعى



## agabeain (30 مارس 2010)

نرجوا من الاخوة ذوى الاختصاص شرح طريقة صناعة الشمع الصناعى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## agabeain (5 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الكرام يعنى مكونات الشمع الصناعى


----------



## agabeain (5 أبريل 2010)

ومشكوررررررين وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

ياريت الخبراء يفيدونا


----------

